# Como armo un amplificador con un STK4026?



## tole_tole (Jul 11, 2009)

Bueno, gente, debo decir que este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, y mi deseado proyecto es montar un amplificador con un circuito integrado *STK4026*

Por lo que he llegado a leer de este IC, es un amplificador con una potencia de *25W*, pero desconozco como debe ser montado el circuito electronico que lo haga funcionar... 

En otras palabras, *estoy buscando algun diagrama* que me indique cual es el circuito a armar, obviamente, trabajando con este integrado...

Por cierto, me olvide de mencionar algo: El motivo de mis ansias por hacer un amplificador con este IC, es por lo que yo tengo un bajo electrico, y tambien quisiera saber si una vez armado el amplificador, podria usar mi instrumento con el amplificador...

Si alguien supiera ayudarme/asistirme, les estaria muy amablemente agradecido!


----------



## neutron (Jul 11, 2009)

busca la hoja de datos de ese integrado y mira el circuito que te da el fabricante.. seguramente te da varios circuitos.. desconozco el circuito interno de ese integrado.. si es estereo y solo lo vas a usasr para el bajo te conviene poner en puente las salidas para tener mucha mas potencia.. pero mira la hoja de datos.. 

pone en google esto sin comillas "STK4026 datasheet"..

espero haberte ayudado


----------



## neutron (Jul 11, 2009)

bueno veo que no es estereo.. y ahi te dice como armar tambien la fuente.. te dejo el datasheet para que lo mires vos mismo..

suerte


----------



## tole_tole (Jul 11, 2009)

Mil gracias, neutron, ahora instalo el Adobe, y le echo una mirada!


----------



## tole_tole (Jul 12, 2009)

Bien, este es el diagrama modelo que consegui del datasheet, pero este no incluye ningun tipo de control de volumen.

Si le inyecto una etapa de preamplificación, podre controlar el volumen con estos mismos potenciometros (Del pre)?








[/img]


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola.
Bienvenido a la comunidad!
te recomiendo que utilices el buscador del foro, vas a encontrar muchísimos circuitos de preamplificador específicamente para bajo


----------



## maxtttt (Jul 12, 2009)

buenas, si antes del amplificador le conectas un preamplificador, con este podras ademas de controlar el volumen, podras modificar los graves, agudos y medios a tu gusto con unos potenciometros; pero si solo deseas controlar el volumen que ingresa al amplificador con un potenciometro de 25 kohm logaritmico lo podras hacer, lo colocas en la entrada de señal y listo.


----------

